# lightbox2 images not showing up just links



## emopoops (Jan 27, 2009)

it works but i want it to be able to have like thumbnails or it work by clicking on the image. i dont know how to get it that way.
on the website there is an example of it and there are thumbnails.
ive been googling i cant figure it out.
http://www.huddletogether.com/projects/lightbox2/#support is the website i downloaded it from.

the site i am using it on is http://socialemo.com/clique/ the "view app" link in the "rawr" box. does anyone know about lightbox2?

i also followed the instructions and my code for the "lightbox image" is this:

```
<a href="app.png" rel="lightbox" title="&lt;a href=&quot;http://socialemo.com/forum/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=40&quot;&gt;click here to apply&lt;/a&gt;">view app</a>
```
thats what it says to do. i even tried what it says if u dont want a link in the caption.

i just dont know how to use an image for the thing like the examples on the lightbox2 page.

it works for a link and i even tried inserting


```
<img src="app.png">
```
 where the "view app" text is in the previos code.

i dont get it. there website doesnt look like it has a forum on it or asking so is it some simple thing im missing? just wondering if anyone knows about this lightbox thing.


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey

I've used Lightbox a million and one times...

For it to work using a thumbnail (or image) as the bit you click on:


```
<a href="app.png" rel="lightbox" title="&lt;a href=&quot;http://socialemo.com/forum/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=40&quot;&gt;click here to apply&lt;/a&gt;">
<img src="yourimagehere.jpg>
</a>
```
Basically, all you need to do is, where you have the View App text, you just insert the image.

You say you've done this, but it didn't work -- you must've done it wrong as it will work... maybe a misstake in the coding/typo...

You were trying to get it to display the same image you're linking too (both app.png). - it would be better if the one you use as the link is a smaller thumbnail - s0 resize app.png and save it as a thumb...

so

```
<a href="app.png" rel="lightbox" title="&lt;a href=&quot;http://socialemo.com/forum/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=40&quot;&gt;click here to apply&lt;/a&gt;"><img src="app-thumbnail.png></a>
```
If that doesn't work, well, it should...

Hope it helps


----------



## emopoops (Jan 27, 2009)

ok i got it to work by making the image that rel="" thing in that as well as the ahref. ive had some problems with it in iie on one page of mine:
http://www.socialemo.com/clique/rules.php the "click to view rules" link it wont show sometimes and tweks on ie but i guess thats just a lightbox thing cause it didnt do it on the index page and its the saem code i dont know! so i used greybox and now i have both and grey box can do webpages and photos but im still using the ligthbox cause i dont know why...
cause i think it works well ..minus the ie tweek i had a few times.


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey,

If you're having problems on one certain page with lightbox, make sure you have it correctly installed on that page - i.e. as well as the code for the link, you need the links to each of the javascripts and the lightbox style sheet in the head of the page.

It's not 'just a lightbox thing' - Lightbox works properly everywhere I've used it before, so if it's not working on a specific page for you, it's something wrong with the way that page is setup for lightbox. Double check everything inc. js and style calls in


----------



## emopoops (Jan 27, 2009)

its there. ive had to make it a complete url but that was beofre the ie wierdness/ it like spazzed out on my and wouldnt open the image but only the black box i cxhanged the box to black not white.


----------



## RobynL (Mar 17, 2009)

I too am having problems with Lightbox and IE. The page works on Firefox, Safari and Opera without a hitch BUT of course IE is leaving a few of the thumbnails out. www.thebarkingspot.biz/Boarding.htm is the page I'm talking about and only 3 out of 5 thumbnails come up in IE. UGH I don't see any difference in my coding for those particular thumbnails and the pictures come up fine.

Any tips here from IE users? I don't use IE anymore but I'm sure some of my clients customers do.

Edit: Ok I fixed my own problem. Sheesh it was so silly too. In case anyone else has this issue....the problem was in the code for the page. On the thumbnails that weren't showing up I didn't have a size specified. I had left the height "" and the width "" instead of having height "150" width "115" I guess IE can't figure out sizes as well as the other browsers.

Thanks for letting me babble!


----------



## emopoops (Jan 27, 2009)

i had to take the ones thatr werent working in ie out. i dont know if the problem u had was the same as mine. the thumbnails u said werent working but did u mean that after u clicked on them they wouldnt show or they just wouldnt show on the page.

urs is probably the second one.
mine is the first. lol oh wells.


----------



## RobynL (Mar 17, 2009)

Yep my thumbnails didn't show up when the page loaded. Although, when clicked on the big picture came up no problem. What a silly thing for IE to be picky about huh?

This may sound obvious but because I've screwed it up I'll mention it. Did you check to be sure your path to the larger image is correct and that it is named exactly the same on your server? I have one client that sends me jpg's that are name with large letters instead of small. In other words she names them picture.JPG instead of picture.jpg and when I scripted it I didn't take that into consideration and those pics never showed up. So silly but I learned from that mistake! And isn't all this stuff about learning from mistakes LOL

Good luck to ya! Let me know what you figure out so I can learn from your mistake too.....or IE's mistake


----------



## emopoops (Jan 27, 2009)

yeah i was really getting anoyyed tha ti had to type the whole image url not just the /image.png or whatever it was but that wasnt just light box. i doubt i will figure out what ies thing is but if i do i will post about it. im pretty sure all my image names were the same with the small or big letters cause i did check them when i was doing the URL thing. 
i dont knoew exactly why its like that tho.. the url thing me having to type out the entire url and not just the imagename.png maybe i forgot something... i dont know it was in the same directory. but i think that the ie thing is really creepy cause it was the exact same code basically but in a different area of the site. or on a different page. i dont know maybe it was something in the rest of the page. that caused it to mess up in ie. i was just doing links to the image like ud have to click the link to get to the lightbox image. im not sure exactly how to do thumbnails. i guess i better check that out i htink i miht want a thumbnails on this one page im working on eventually but i dont know how i checked the lightbox page it didnt give me the code. 

what code are u using?
just wondering.


----------



## RobynL (Mar 17, 2009)

A really easy quick way to do a page with Lightbox is to use Picasa. Make a folder with all the pics, open Picasa, click "Folder" and then "export as html file" and it makes the whole thing for you, extra scripts and all.


----------



## emopoops (Jan 27, 2009)

o!!!!!


----------



## RobynL (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh and silly me. I totally forgot to add that there are several designs in Picasa for showing photos other than Lightbox. You can choose which one you want to use. Man was I happy when I found that. It took me forever to get lightbox correct each time I used it. 

Lightbox is such an impressive script. Big smooch to the designers!


----------



## emopoops (Jan 27, 2009)

but what html code do u use?


----------



## RobynL (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm not sure I get what you mean. If you mean in Picasa you make a folder of your pictures, click on the word "folder" at the top, click on "export as html page" in the drop down menu, choose the size and destination name of your project. When you choose the destination and name it there will be a folder created within your web page folder. In other words if you choose the size as 800 and the "title to appear at the top of the web page" as Photos, there will be a folder within your directory (destination folder you chose) titled "Photos" just like you have a folder called "images". Within the "Photos" folder will be all the scripting you need and a file called "index.html" which you can still modify for your own use. Your css and js files are in there as well and you can modify those for color etc. 

Then in Picasa you have lots of choices. Lightbox is just one of the choices.


----------



## emopoops (Jan 27, 2009)

wait so picasa makes the lightbox script thingy for the thumbnails?


----------



## RobynL (Mar 17, 2009)

Yep it makes everything.


----------



## emopoops (Jan 27, 2009)

oh ok ill chek that out


----------

